# Ride Warpig Sizing Help



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

Hey guys, so I am looking for a new board. Currently ride a Forum Recon 158w. I am 6’2 and about 180-185lbs with a size 13 boot. Without a doubt getting the Ride Warpig but stuck between the 154 and 158.

I’m an all mountain guy, groomers hauling ass, to powder and kickers in the park.

Thanks!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

154 for your weight for sure. See if you can get down a boot size at all, what's your shoe size? Can you measure your foot length in centimeters?

I'd also suggest the 157 Salomon Dancehaul if you like the idea of having some camber to it. Warpig if you like flat to rocker.


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

Phedder said:


> 154 for your weight for sure. See if you can get down a boot size at all, what's your shoe size? Can you measure your foot length in centimeters?
> 
> I'd also suggest the 157 Salomon Dancehaul if you like the idea of having some camber to it. Warpig if you like flat to rocker.


No way I’ll be able to go down to a 12 in size. All 
shoes are a size 13. Vans, Burton boots, everything. I’m leaning towards the 154. I think I’ll be good with no heel to toe drag even in a size 13. I’ll look up the Dancehaul. Thanks man.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Eoinriley said:


> No way I’ll be able to go down to a 12 in size. All
> shoes are a size 13. Vans, Burton boots, everything. I’m leaning towards the 154. I think I’ll be good with no heel to toe drag even in a size 13. I’ll look up the Dancehaul. Thanks man.


All my shoes are 11, or 10.5 for runners. Snowboard boots are not shoes. I wear a size 9 boot... odds are you can go a fair bit smaller than your shoesize and a properly fitting boot will make a bigger difference than any board could. It's definitely worth measuring your foot.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree with Phedder. My foot size is 10.5 but my snowboard boot is sz.9 go figure. I weigh 200 lbs. and i ride the 154.


----------



## Gsteezy (Dec 30, 2020)

I have size 12 and ride the 158 superpig xl. I’m 6 ft 160lb. I flex and pop it no problem.
I like the xl it floats amazing in powder, chargers super stable, and because it’s so wide I never toe drag in deep carves. The width makes it just feel like a normal sized board.


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

I was around 200lb and had 154. You should be fine with it.

About Dancehaul, i love that graphics. Fun board but too narrow even for mine us12 boots


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Phedder said:


> 154 for your weight for sure. See if you can get down a boot size at all, what's your shoe size? Can you measure your foot length in centimeters?
> 
> I'd also suggest the 157 Salomon Dancehaul if you like the idea of having some camber to it. Warpig if you like flat to rocker.


This!

If you want camber, Superpig or my personal favorite Supernaut


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

Phedder said:


> All my shoes are 11, or 10.5 for runners. Snowboard boots are not shoes. I wear a size 9 boot... odds are you can go a fair bit smaller than your shoesize and a properly fitting boot will make a bigger difference than any board could. It's definitely worth measuring your foot.


I’ve always worn a 13 in sboots, that’s the weird thing. They fit. Not loose, not too much movement.


Phedder said:


> All my shoes are 11, or 10.5 for runners. Snowboard boots are not shoes. I wear a size 9 boot... odds are you can go a fair bit smaller than your shoesize and a properly fitting boot will make a bigger difference than any board could. It's definitely worth measuring your foot.


I'll measure my foot and see, but I've always worn 13's in snowboard boots. And Burton runs true to size. We will see though, I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

t21 said:


> I agree with Phedder. My foot size is 10.5 but my snowboard boot is sz.9 go figure. I weigh 200 lbs. and i ride the 154.


See, that's super weird. My Forum boots are 13, my work boots are 13, my running shoes, my Vans, everything. I picked up some new boots that are in route currently that are 13's. We will see how they fit, but I've not been below a 13 since I was in middle school. haha.


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

Gsteezy said:


> I have size 12 and ride the 158 superpig xl. I’m 6 ft 160lb. I flex and pop it no problem.
> I like the xl it floats amazing in powder, chargers super stable, and because it’s so wide I never toe drag in deep carves. The width makes it just feel like a normal sized board.


I'm really torn between the two. I want stability at speed because I love charging, but at the same time, I enjoy some long nice carves. I love powder, flying down groomers and the occasional kicker in the park and ollies on anything I can.


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

dudi_wroc said:


> I was around 200lb and had 154. You should be fine with it.
> 
> About Dancehaul, i love that graphics. Fun board but too narrow even for mine us12 boots


Good to know, thanks dude. I'm sold on the WarPig, just need to figure out what size works for me. On one end, people talk about your height and others talk about your weight in factoring which one is good for you. All I know is being 6'2 and size 13 I don't want to feel like my board is too short or I get boot out.


----------



## Bpj21 (Jan 2, 2021)

Have also been eyeing a warpig and also have a sizing predicament. I’m 5’8” 140 lbs size 8 boot currently riding a 143 party platter. Love messing around in trees, taking a few laps through the park, and generally not one to just bomb down the mountain. figured 148 for sure but then then I read about people 200+ lbs riding the 148. Then I compared my pp to the 142 and the while its obviously both a cm shorter and a cm narrower (which I’d consider a good thing considering my small feet), it has a few extra cm of effective edge, and from what I’ve read it’s a bit stiffer. It also doesn’t hurt that the 142 is on sale. Am I crazy to be considering this?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Eoinriley said:


> See, that's super weird. My Forum boots are 13, my work boots are 13, my running shoes, my Vans, everything. I picked up some new boots that are in route currently that are 13's. We will see how they fit, but I've not been below a 13 since I was in middle school. haha.


Yeah I'm size 13 in everything non-snowboarding too. I was shocked to find size 11 snowboarding boots fit like a glove. I've got more comfort and performance, and I fit on way more boards too. It doesn't hurt to measure your feet and verify your boot fit.


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Yeah I'm size 13 in everything non-snowboarding too. I was shocked to find size 11 snowboarding boots fit like a glove. I've got more comfort and performance, and I fit on way more boards too. It doesn't hurt to measure your feet and verify your boot fit.


I’m going to look at shops on Monday for the board. I’ll ask them to size me for boots as well just to see. Thanks for the response dude.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Eoinriley said:


> I’m going to look at shops on Monday for the board. I’ll ask them to size me for boots as well just to see. Thanks for the response dude.


You see 'fitters' in shops can't always be trusted. Often they're salesmen rather than/as well as fitters and correctly fitted boots would feel too tight to the uninitiated. You've only got to read the boot fitting threads on here to see how common the problem is.


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

Snow Hound said:


> You see 'fitters' in shops can't always be trusted. Often they're salesmen rather than/as well as fitters and correctly fitted boots would feel too tight to the uninitiated. You've only got to read the boot fitting threads on here to see how common the problem is.


I just can’t wrap my mind around the fact that I’ve always worn a 13. In literally everything and now I’m being told snowboard boots are different.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Eoinriley said:


> I just can’t wrap my mind around the fact that I’ve always worn a 13. In literally everything and now I’m being told snowboard boots are different.


Casual footwear vs performance footwear. 

The less room in a snowboard boot, the better it's going to perform *as long as* it's not creating pressure points. You can probably wear a size 13 in any snowboard boot brand/model out there. To size down to a 12.5 most will probably still work, to get into a 12 that brand or model has to fit *your* foot really well. In my case I measure a size 10 snowboard boot, but I can make a 9 Ride Fuse work with a little modding because that boot fits my foot fantastically. For the 10 I measure, Ride, K2, Burton, Vans would all work. I know 32 and Salomon in a 10 do not work. 

Unfortunately just lots of trial and error finding the right fit for your foot, but well worth it in the end for a comfortable performance fit and less toe drag!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

It's super helpful to measure your feet yourself, just to know your measurement in cm (which we call Mondopoint sizing). We use Mondopoint sizing to give us an idea of what size boots to look at. Use this method to measure your feet. It's entirely possible you're a 13. I'd bet you get a smaller measurement though. 

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

The problem lies in how snowboard boots are supposed to fit. It's just different than normal shoes. Boots transfer all the forces from you to the board. Any looseness translates to a loss of power transmission. Ideally, your boots should fit like they've been molded around your foot (because they have). Imagine pouring concrete around your foot. That's how your boot should fit.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Eoinriley said:


> I just can’t wrap my mind around the fact that I’ve always worn a 13. In literally everything and now I’m being told snowboard boots are different.


You're not the first and you certainly won't be the last. You're just lucky it wasn't causing you any pain. I'd resigned myself to the fact that snowboarding was agony.


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

Phedder said:


> Casual footwear vs performance footwear.
> 
> The less room in a snowboard boot, the better it's going to perform *as long as* it's not creating pressure points. You can probably wear a size 13 in any snowboard boot brand/model out there. To size down to a 12.5 most will probably still work, to get into a 12 that brand or model has to fit *your* foot really well. In my case I measure a size 10 snowboard boot, but I can make a 9 Ride Fuse work with a little modding because that boot fits my foot fantastically. For the 10 I measure, Ride, K2, Burton, Vans would all work. I know 32 and Salomon in a 10 do not work.
> 
> Unfortunately just lots of trial and error finding the right fit for your foot, but well worth it in the end for a comfortable performance fit and less toe drag!


Damn, good points. I will do some research and let you know. I'll try to look up some threads on here and see what I can find.


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

WigMar said:


> It's super helpful to measure your feet yourself, just to know your measurement in cm (which we call Mondopoint sizing). We use Mondopoint sizing to give us an idea of what size boots to look at. Use this method to measure your feet. It's entirely possible you're a 13. I'd bet you get a smaller measurement though.
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> The problem lies in how snowboard boots are supposed to fit. It's just different than normal shoes. Boots transfer all the forces from you to the board. Any looseness translates to a loss of power transmission. Ideally, your boots should fit like they've been molded around your foot (because they have). Imagine pouring concrete around your foot. That's how your boot should fit.


Damn, really helpful. Thank you dude. I will do this tonight. And when I head into a shop, I can just convert the CM to actual boot sizes, then pick from there?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yup. Cm is mondo, which converts into sizing that's more common. Most boots will list the mondo size as well. 

Here's a conversion chart and a width chart. If you have wide or narrow feet, we can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Yup. Cm is mondo, which converts into sizing that's more common. Most boots will list the mondo size as well.
> 
> Here's a conversion chart and a width chart. If you have wide or narrow feet, we can point you in the right direction.
> View attachment 156094


 Awesome. Thanks dude. I'll measure it out tonight.


----------



## Gsteezy (Dec 30, 2020)

Eoinriley said:


> I'm really torn between the two. I want stability at speed because I love charging, but at the same time, I enjoy some long nice carves. I love powder, flying down groomers and the occasional kicker in the park and ollies on anything I can.


It’s up to you. You’ll be fine on both. I’m 160 on the xl superpig which is stiffer but same shape and camber. I’m supposed to be too light, 10 lbs under what they say it’s for, but I’m used to stiff camber and I have big boots.
154 will be playful maybe better for park and you might like the 158 if you’re into charging and all mountain. I don’t think they’ll be that different.


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

Gsteezy said:


> It’s up to you. You’ll be fine on both. I’m 160 on the xl superpig which is stiffer but same shape and camber. I’m supposed to be too light, 10 lbs under what they say it’s for, but I’m used to stiff camber and I have big boots.
> 154 will be playful maybe better for park and you might like the 158 if you’re into charging and all mountain. I don’t think they’ll be that different.


Good point dude. I mean, my current Forum is a 158 wide twin shape. The Ride is just gonna be wider is all and directional. I’m ride all mountain. Blacks, blues, powder and like I said, kickers and anything I can pop off of. I’m gonna look at both at the shop and decide. I’m super torn. I know they are supposed to be ridden short.


----------



## Gsteezy (Dec 30, 2020)

Eoinriley said:


> Good point dude. I mean, my current Forum is a 158 wide twin shape. The Ride is just gonna be wider is all and directional. I’m ride all mountain. Blacks, blues, powder and like I said, kickers and anything I can pop off of. I’m gonna look at both at the shop and decide. I’m super torn. I know they are supposed to be ridden short.


Haha either way you’ll be getting a fun board. Best of luck picking a size.


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Yup. Cm is mondo, which converts into sizing that's more common. Most boots will list the mondo size as well.
> 
> Here's a conversion chart and a width chart. If you have wide or narrow feet, we can point you in the right direction.
> View attachment 156094


I’m right at about 29.5cm and width is just over 10.5cm.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Eoinriley said:


> I’m right at about 29.5cm and width is just over 10.5cm.


You want to be as precise as possible as each 5mm is another size. I'm not exactly sure of the ranges but I think those measurements put you in standard width 11.5 US?


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

Yeah.


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

Snow Hound said:


> You want to be as precise as possible as each 5mm is another size. I'm not exactly sure of the ranges but I think those measurements put you in standard width 11.5 US?


Yeah, puts me right at a 11.5 in the US. Going to try on some Burton BOA and Vans BOA on Tuesday. Will try the 11.5 and then go from there.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Eoinriley said:


> Yeah, puts me right at a 11.5 in the US. Going to try on some Burton BOA and Vans BOA on Tuesday. Will try the 11.5 and then go from there.


It won't feel great in the shop. Tight with firm pressure toes and heels. There's a difference between between boots that will pack out to be perfect and those that will never fit right. That difference is not huge though. My Salomons are uncomfortable (not really painful) for around 5 or so days at first.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Eoinriley said:


> Yeah, puts me right at a 11.5 in the US. Going to try on some Burton BOA and Vans BOA on Tuesday. Will try the 11.5 and then go from there.


Definitely try as many brands/models that suit you desired flex and features on in an 11.5 as you can. Most won't feel good, the one's that don't feel terrible will feel a hell of a lot better after a heat mold and a few days riding on them. 

Try on a few of the best feeling one's in a 12 as well. That's likely what the 11.5s will feel like after a heat mold, and will be a big improvement in performance from your 13s!


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

i have both the 164w mtn pig and 158xl super pig.. i've always been a long board rider i guess thats why i like the mtnpig over the super pig. mtnpig charges everything carves and jumps abit better. the superpig 157xl is great too i'm 6' 210" sz 10-11 boots i felt the xl was a bit stiff and very aggressive and it would likely repsond better for me if i was on real mountains not stuck on mid west 'hills'. i love both of them. i've aways found allot of boots to run small, like burtons always feel one size small to me, so do vans.


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

Phedder said:


> Definitely try as many brands/models that suit you desired flex and features on in an 11.5 as you can. Most won't feel good, the one's that don't feel terrible will feel a hell of a lot better after a heat mold and a few days riding on them.
> 
> Try on a few of the best feeling one's in a 12 as well. That's likely what the 11.5s will feel like after a heat mold, and will be a big improvement in performance from your 13s!


Awesome. I’ll let you know how it goes! Thank you for the help dude!


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

the k2 party platter 157 is afun deck too


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Assess the fit of the boot in the 'snowboard position' where you're bending your knees and putting pressure on the tongue of the boot with your shin.



milwaukeeater said:


> the k2 party platter 157 is afun deck too


And it's not at all a good pick for hard charging.


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Assess the fit of the boot in the 'snowboard position' where you're bending your knees and putting pressure on the tongue of the boot with your shin.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not at all a good pick for hard charging.


no party platter not a hardcharger great in powder thou


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ridethecliche said:


> Assess the fit of the boot in the 'snowboard position' where you're bending your knees and putting pressure on the tongue of the boot with your shin.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not at all a good pick for hard charging.


Yeah I was charging around OK (for me) on my Simple Pleasures. Wouldn't really want it any softer.


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

Snow Hound said:


> Yeah I was charging around OK (for me) on my Simple Pleasures. Wouldn't really want it any softer.


the 'ollie' bar saved me a couple times and I put a self noted speed limiter on it.. a self induced govenor of sorts. that deck is loads of fun in the powder.


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

milwaukeeater said:


> the k2 party platter 157 is afun deck too





milwaukeeater said:


> the k2 party platter 157 is afun deck too


Thing looks super fun.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

It's on my list of board I want to try. 
Cough @MrDavey2Shoes .

It's just not a charger. If you're okay with something that has a speed limit but is a hoot within those parameters, then have at it. It's definitely a good suggestion for a board. 

Sounds like you just need to figure out what you're really after lol.


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> It's on my list of board I want to try.
> Cough @MrDavey2Shoes .
> 
> It's just not a charger. If you're okay with something that has a speed limit but is a hoot within those parameters, then have at it. It's definitely a good suggestion for a board.
> ...


Just an all around board. A one board quiver. The only thing I hit in the parks is the kickers. No rails, no boxes. I love groomers, tree runs, all mountain stuff.


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

If your concern is width.
Here's mine run on warpig 154

Adidas Response boots size 12.

I know guy that is probably around 160, and he ride XL.
And he likes it.
Im not FS rider and Warpig didn't seems as a fun board for me, too much torsionally stiffness, and need a lot of speed to ride properly on edge.


----------



## Frasz (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks for this discussion guys. I’ve also been looking to replace a 12 year old board. I’ve always just tolerated that I will have limits with toe drag because I wear a size 14. Measured my foot tonight and it’s just about 31.5cm. Not really a lot available in 13.5, so maybe I’m doing okay with my boots at 14. The biggest issues I’ve had is extra space in other areas of the boot. They are always too big in width and height. (My foot measure about 11cm at the widest) I’ve solved this by putting a wedge at the heel to tighten up the space above my foot and then cranking down the bindings. Toe and heel drag though...
Been riding a 2008 NS heritage in bounds since 2009 and looked at Ride’s warpig/superpig. My other thought was the Lib Stump Ape. I do almost everything at Mt. Baker. 6’1 170lbs. What’s the ideal size for a skinny guy with giant feet?
Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Eoinriley (Jan 2, 2021)

Frasz said:


> Thanks for this discussion guys. I’ve also been looking to replace a 12 year old board. I’ve always just tolerated that I will have limits with toe drag because I wear a size 14. Measured my foot tonight and it’s just about 31.5cm. Not really a lot available in 13.5, so maybe I’m doing okay with my boots at 14. The biggest issues I’ve had is extra space in other areas of the boot. They are always too big in width and height. (My foot measure about 11cm at the widest) I’ve solved this by putting a wedge at the heel to tighten up the space above my foot and then cranking down the bindings. Toe and heel drag though...
> Been riding a 2008 NS heritage in bounds since 2009 and looked at Ride’s warpig/superpig. My other thought was the Lib Stump Ape. I do almost everything at Mt. Baker. 6’1 170lbs. What’s the ideal size for a skinny guy with giant feet?
> Thanks for any insight!


I got sized and wear a 12 in snowboard boots (Ride) Ended up getting the Warpig in a 154. SUCH a fun board. Couldn’t be happier with my choice. It rips the whole mountain. Try getting sized at a shop and see what they say about your foot size. The Pig is wide. You should be good!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Frasz said:


> Thanks for this discussion guys. I’ve also been looking to replace a 12 year old board. I’ve always just tolerated that I will have limits with toe drag because I wear a size 14. Measured my foot tonight and it’s just about 31.5cm. Not really a lot available in 13.5, so maybe I’m doing okay with my boots at 14. The biggest issues I’ve had is extra space in other areas of the boot. They are always too big in width and height. (My foot measure about 11cm at the widest) I’ve solved this by putting a wedge at the heel to tighten up the space above my foot and then cranking down the bindings. Toe and heel drag though...
> Been riding a 2008 NS heritage in bounds since 2009 and looked at Ride’s warpig/superpig. My other thought was the Lib Stump Ape. I do almost everything at Mt. Baker. 6’1 170lbs. What’s the ideal size for a skinny guy with giant feet?
> Thanks for any insight!


Man 14 is tough. You might be able to squeeze into the right pair of 13's with modifications, but it would be a journey and results wouldn't be guaranteed. Have you seen Angry Snowboarder's bootfit 101 series? That and some adhesive foam really helped me out. Volume shifted boards are a good option to look at.


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

ya look for deck with waist width at 27cm or bigger i guess, start there if you dont want too much boot over hang. the volume decks are really nice! gnu merlin, ride super pig xl, ride mtn pig wide, never summer drag free, nitro magnum, k2 party platter etc sometimes you can squeeze into a used boot a size smaller too if the boots not to beat and loose. i've seen guys fit into boots with the toe liners cut/slit but dont get the forum started on that ! ;-)


----------



## ericliuhc (May 19, 2020)

Bpj21 said:


> Have also been eyeing a warpig and also have a sizing predicament. I’m 5’8” 140 lbs size 8 boot currently riding a 143 party platter. Love messing around in trees, taking a few laps through the park, and generally not one to just bomb down the mountain. figured 148 for sure but then then I read about people 200+ lbs riding the 148. Then I compared my pp to the 142 and the while its obviously both a cm shorter and a cm narrower (which I’d consider a good thing considering my small feet), it has a few extra cm of effective edge, and from what I’ve read it’s a bit stiffer. It also doesn’t hurt that the 142 is on sale. Am I crazy to be considering this?


Did you go for 142? hows that feel?


----------

